
What does a 142-day-old Happy Meal look like? - georgecmu
http://www.thestar.com/news/article/854355
======
mhd
We had this here before:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1256516>

I sometimes wonder why people expect every food item to dissolve into green
goo.

~~~
georgecmu
_We had this here before:_

Yeah, it's dead; that's why this submission came through.

 _I sometimes wonder why people expect every food item to dissolve into green
goo._

I think it's perfectly reasonable to expect something that would decompose in
one's stomach to be decomposable by other living things (bacteria and insect
larvae).

~~~
mhd
Well, it is. It's a bit silly to expect a dry, outside environment to be as
bacterial fecund as the insides of your stomach, though. This is almost "area
woman builds shrine to immortal fast food" territory.

I guess it's partly because we've got tinned food and fridges all over the
place, so we aren't exposed to older methods of preserving food anymore.

~~~
georgecmu
Well, as the poster below suggests, leave an apple out for a few days (or even
a peace of bread, as long as it's from a real bakery, not a supermarket), and
see how long it lasts in its pristine state.

------
georgecmu
This would make the least interesting time-lapse video possible.

~~~
kroger
Agree, but the time-lapse video would suddenly be interesting if it had some
other food next to it (like an apple) for comparison.

~~~
georgecmu
Good point. It could be a McDonald's vs WholeFoods bun.

I wouldn't want to run this half-year-long experiment at home, though.

